# Zombies !!!



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Guys, Well...I'm new to WFB and am going to start a VC army (because I love Zombies) but was wondering how to piant them, could you guys help? Pictures please of how they turned out. Many Thanks JD.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*Zombies!!!*

Btw I Meant To Put How To Paint Zombie Skin Lol


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Same concept for all the Vampire Counts units: Dry brushing and inking


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i like going for an army of the dead theme when painting zombies


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

look on the GW website - they sometimes have workshops on how to paint stuff.


----------

